# Husband and wife mutually sponsoring each other?



## born_expat (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi all

Summary: We would move over on the basis of an internal transfer of my job from the Netherlands to Canada. I'd be granted a TWP on that basis, which (assuming at this stage), would sponsor my husband and child, allowing my husband to apply for any job (not just Govt-approved). 

Say my husband gets a job and gets granted a TWP on that basis, am I (and our kid) then sponsored by that TWP? Meaning that if I loose my job in CA, we would still be covered by his TWP? 

I know there's a lot of variables that could influence the answer, but any rough response would already put us in the right direction.

Thanks!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

born_expat said:


> Hi all
> 
> Summary: We would move over on the basis of an internal transfer of my job from the Netherlands to Canada. I'd be granted a TWP on that basis, which (assuming at this stage), would sponsor my husband and child, allowing my husband to apply for any job (not just Govt-approved).
> 
> ...


As I explained previously, if your husband gets a SOWP via your TWP he will not have a TWP but his permit's length is dependent on yours. For him to get a TWP he has to find an employer with a LMO to hire him.


----------



## born_expat (Mar 18, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> As I explained previously, if your husband gets a SOWP via your TWP he will not have a TWP but his permit's length is dependent on yours. For him to get a TWP he has to find an employer with a LMO to hire him.


What was LMO again, sorry? If that's the govt approval, I had understood that was not necessary for him if I have a TWP and therefore sponsor him. I'd understood that from one of my previous threads (sorry, can't remember whether you answered it, or someone else). 

Given my assumption above, I figured that when he found a job, he'd get granted a TWP of his own, and therefore if I lost my job, I would then be covered by his TWP, and would also not need a government-approved job. 

Did I misunderstand that previous thread then?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

born_expat said:


> What was LMO again, sorry? If that's the govt approval, I had understood that was not necessary for him if I have a TWP and therefore sponsor him. I'd understood that from one of my previous threads (sorry, can't remember whether you answered it, or someone else).
> 
> Given my assumption above, I figured that when he found a job, he'd get granted a TWP of his own, and therefore if I lost my job, I would then be covered by his TWP, and would also not need a government-approved job.
> 
> Did I misunderstand that previous thread then?


If he comes on your TWP he will have a SOWP not a TWP. You will not be on be on his permit. If yours is cancelled then so is his.


----------



## born_expat (Mar 18, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> If he comes on your TWP he will have a SOWP not a TWP. You will not be on be on his permit. If yours is cancelled then so is his.


Oh. Where on earth did I hear he'd get a TWP? 

And, in a couple of words, what is the scope of an SOWP? What can't and can he do under it I mean? Main question is: will he only be able to apply for govt-approved jobs? 

I did "SOWP Canada" in Google, but it came up with 'Campbell's Soup Canada' 

Apologies if you'd already answered this. I really must have gotten myself confused some way along the line. 

Does the fact that I'd be coming on an internal company transfer make any difference at all as to whether he gets a SOWP or a TWP?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

born_expat said:


> Oh. Where on earth did I hear he'd get a TWP?
> 
> And, in a couple of words, what is the scope of an SOWP? What can't and can he do under it I mean? Main question is: will he only be able to apply for govt-approved jobs?
> 
> ...


See post#2 above.
The only way your husband can get a TWP is either through an inter-company transfer or to find a Canadian employer willing to apply for a LMO to Canadian Government for permission to hire him. 
As a SOWP he will have full scope to find any job anywhere in Canada.


----------



## born_expat (Mar 18, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> See post#2 above.
> The only way your husband can get a TWP is either through an inter-company transfer or to find a Canadian employer willing to apply for a LMO to Canadian Government for permission to hire him.
> As a SOWP he will have full scope to find any job anywhere in Canada.


Oh sorry, getting late. I meant what's 'LMO' (and that's what I should've googled too). I'd better stop posting for tonight, to be honest. 

Making mistakes left, right and centre.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

born_expat said:


> Oh sorry, getting late. I meant what's 'LMO' (and that's what I should've googled too). I'd better stop posting for tonight, to be honest.
> 
> Making mistakes left, right and centre.


LMO=Labour Market Opinion,


----------



## Jennianne (Feb 8, 2010)

We r here on my husbands twp i was given an open work permit on the back of his. I can work anywhere but health and education as i didnt have a medical but i could get one here and upgrade it. But if his visa isnt renewed neither is ours!


----------



## born_expat (Mar 18, 2011)

Jennianne said:


> We r here on my husbands twp i was given an open work permit on the back of his. I can work anywhere but health and education as i didnt have a medical but i could get one here and upgrade it. But if his visa isnt renewed neither is ours!


Thanks a lot, Jennianne. So even if you were to get a job, you, presumably, wouldn't be getting a TWP from it, or at least not one that could sponsor your husband. (my latest understanding)


----------



## Jennianne (Feb 8, 2010)

i would just be using my open work permit for the moment which runs out when my husbands does



born_expat said:


> Thanks a lot, Jennianne. So even if you were to get a job, you, presumably, wouldn't be getting a TWP from it, or at least not one that could sponsor your husband. (my latest understanding)


----------



## born_expat (Mar 18, 2011)

Jennianne said:


> i would just be using my open work permit for the moment which runs out when my husbands does


I see. Thanks!


----------

